# Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Preview and Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

There has been so much excitement on the LPGA so far this year, that it is hard to believe that the season is only 1/4 over. Hall of Famer Karrie Webb has already won twice this year. That has been matched by Anna Nordqvist's 2 victories. Fan favorites Paula Creamer and Michelle Wie have each brought home a trophy, and future superstars Lexi Thompson and Jessica Korda have also been in the winner's circle. 
Fan interest is growing, television ratings have never been higher, and they still have 75% of the schedule to play (and that includes four more majors). 

The LPGA moves back to the state of California this week for the inaugural playing of the Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic. 

This will be tournament # 9 of 32 on the schedule this year. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

LPGA popularity hinges on if the american players can have success. The better we do the better the LPGA will do.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Spike said:


> LPGA popularity hinges on if the american players can have success. The better we do the better the LPGA will do.


I agree. This year has been a great one so far with wins by Korda, Creamer, Thompson, and Wie.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first 2 rounds have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round #1: 

1	Karine Icher-6	
2	Jenny Shin	-4	
2	Lydia Ko	-4	
2	Ilhee Lee	-4	
2	Dewi Claire Schreefel	-4	
2	Maria McBride	-4	F 
7	Morgan Pressel	-3	
7	Christel Boeljon	-3	
7	Hyo Joo Kim	-3	
7	Stacy Lewis	-3	
7	Mo Martin	-3	

For entire scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Pressel is due.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I agree. Morgan is unlike a lot of players that, since her wedding, seems to have maintained her game well. Most tend to lag as they get used to a new lifestyle, but she hasn't shown any sign of it.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1 Stacy Lewis-6 
2 Karine Icher-5 
2 Lydia Ko-5 
4 Mika Miyazato-3 
4 Ilhee Lee-3 
4 Inbee Park-3 
7 Hyo Joo Kim-2 
7 Carlota Ciganda-2 
7 Brittany Lang-2 
7 Catriona Matthew-2 
7 Suzann Pettersen-2 
7 Paola Moreno-2 
7 Haeji Kang-2F 
7 Jenny Shin-2 
7 P.K. Kongkraphan-2 

For full leaderboard and live scoring: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here the leaders after round 3: 

1 Stacy Lewis-10 
2 Lydia Ko-9 
3 Jenny Shin -6 
4 Hee Young Park-5 
5 Shanshan Feng-4 
5 P.K. Kongkraphan -4 
5 Karine Icher-4 
8 Line Vedel Hansen-3 
9 Hyo Joo Kim-2 
9 Haeji Kang -2 
9 Brittany Lang-2 
9 Inbee Park -2 

For full results and live scoreboards: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the FINAL RESUTS: 

1 Lydia Ko -12 
2 Stacy Lewis-11 
3 Jenny Shin -10 
4 Inbee Park -6 
4 Line Vedel -6 
4 Shanshan Feng-6 
7 Hyo Joo Kim -4 
7 P.K. Kongkraphan -4 
9 Cristie Kerr-2 
9 Michelle Wie-2 
9 Brittany Lang-2 
9 Karine Icher-2 

For complete results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------

